# PLAY TV on TV3



## VOR (27 May 2009)

Did anyone have the misfortune to watch TV3 last night from 12 midnight to 3am. I turned over at about 12.15 to see some annoying yoke giving away €100 for answering anagrams. The all too obvious answer was J-E-L-L-Y-F-I-S-H. I had to switch it off quickly.

Its like TV3 looked at the worst muck Sky put on late at night and said "I'll have some of that thanks".
€1.50 per/min to ring in.


----------



## TheBlock (27 May 2009)

There should be a law against this type of show it's clearly aimed at drunk people just in from the pub .
Seriously TV3 are just trying to make up for the shortfall in advertysing revenue and this is the best idea they can come up with along with those godawful multiple choice quizes they do on and between shows. In fairness to the organisers the most you can rack up on phone charges in one night is €75


----------



## Smashbox (27 May 2009)

Oh I hate those shows. I keep a good stock of programs on my Sky+ for times like that!


----------



## bond-007 (20 Jun 2009)

There have been numerous complaints to the BCC regarding the running of the show. I have complained also. 

I reckon it will be shut down soon enough by the BCC.


----------



## bren1916 (22 Jun 2009)

I think it's about time they just put the letter I in front of TV3 and got on with it..... pure muck TV!


----------



## bond-007 (4 Oct 2009)

The BCC is very unhappy with Tv3 and the Hungarians! 

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/world/ireland/article6860405.ece

Story also in the Sunday Tribune today.

Full adjudications here and here.


----------



## VOR (5 Oct 2009)

It is very obvious that when an answer is easy no phone calls get through to the studio. When the answer is difficult or near impossible then the phone doesn't ring for 20/30 minutes as they rack up the profit.
It really is awful TV and should be banned.


----------



## bond-007 (5 Oct 2009)

It don't look like TV3 want to give up their cash cow. The show is still as bad as ever. I seriously doubt they will comply with the BCC.


----------

